# Red Tiger



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

This is second time she got berried and getting bigger too.

In my experience I found Red tigers are easy to keep as regular tiger. Had no issue or anything during this summer, temp was like 24C. Once they adapt well, breed pretty well unlike OEBT which are too sensible to temp...


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

What parameters are you keeping them in?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Tank very stable, I keep them PH 6.8, GH 6, current temp 23-24 



shrimpzoo said:


> What parameters are you keeping them in?


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice looking shrimp. Thanks for sharing your success.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Feeding the new army younsters 
They are very active and hungry like a wolf...


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool picture! The youngsters look very healthy and the quality of picture is amazing.


----------

